# News24...Another blow for e-cigs



## emqube (9/12/14)

Has anyone got an opinion on this article recently posted on News24
http://www.news24.com/Green/News/Another-blow-for-E-cigarettes-20141127


----------



## Danny (9/12/14)

Lol this came up about a week ago I think:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/10-times-more-cancerous-than-tobacco.7106/

News 24 is always so slow to rehash international articles. It is just bad mouthing, not strictly BS because yes obviously using your e cig to burn and inhale e juice wouldnt be a good idea.


----------



## Derick (9/12/14)

I feel like these articles that news24 keep on reposting is kinda like - 'FW:FW:RE:FW:FW:FW watch out, water is dangerous, you can die from it!!!11!!'
If you don't forward this you will lose your car keys and all your CD's will be scratched!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape (9/12/14)

Yeah hectic just had a noob mail me and cancel their starter kit order as he read this. Flipping joke how people cannot see who is behind these kind
of statements.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dekang suppliers (9/12/14)

Got to say, I just love it when governments try to ban ecigarettes because they so terrible for us, but never ban cigarettes,if they were *really concerned *about our health as so many have claimed, why can I still buy cigarettes.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/14)

well seeing as this is still doing the rounds.... this is still happening

AAAAARGH!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (13/12/14)

News24 is a tabloid. Nothing more. I take everything they say with a truck of salt....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/14)

zadiac said:


> News24 is a tabloid. Nothing more. I take everything they say with a truck of salt....lol


That may be true but people are falling for this shit!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (13/12/14)

Also true.....sigh


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/14)

Every time this stupid news24 article pops up in my news feed I spam them with positive articles... this is war!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/14)

zadiac said:


> News24 is a tabloid. Nothing more. I take everything they say with a truck of salt....lol



I don't take anything they say anymore.

SkyNews for international news.
IAfrica for local.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (14/12/14)

Are all these news24 articles written by the same person?

Think we should find this person and make them vape fake liqua.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (14/12/14)

I just get extremely pissed off by the comments of the people that hang on to every word that news24 prints like its gospel. I gave up reading news24. a long time ago. 

There work is sloppy, uninformed, outdated BS. 

The only thing News24 is interested in is fear mongering, racial intolerance, and hate breeding.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

